# bunches of baby broken brindles *now with pics*



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

It's been a while since I posted, so I figured I would update. I'm so excited, right now I have 4 litters of broken brindles, some are actually marked as brindle, and I have one solid unmarked brindle (with a headspot), and 4 broken unmarked brindles. I do, of course, have the few oddballs thrown in the mix, but not many. I'm expecting 2 more broken brindle litters in the next couple days, one from a broken agouti, and one from a broken brindle. I can't wait to see what I get! I will post pics either tonight or tomorrow. I also have 2 litters from a broke blue X broken blue, and a broken blue X broken black. I have 3 or 4 broken black, a few broken blue, and 2 PEWs.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Rats! You tease the troops with tongue twisters and then you show no pix of the pretty pretties.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictures, please! We are visual people!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cant wait for pics


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

All the brindles together.









































The unmarked brindles









Oops forgot a brindle.









The broken blue X broken blue and broken blue X broken black litters
















[imghttp://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab113/egusler/60173614.jpg][/img]

































Sorry for all the pics... I couldn't stop when I got started on taking pics.

*Note: Bubbles had her babies this morning, unfortunately, she was 18 weeks old, on her first litter, and they were too tiny to survive. She had 14 TINY (smaller than the first knuckle of my little finger) babies*


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! The babies are adorumable *tickle tickle* I just love marked brindles!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh, you must have stolen one of mine! Here's the twin to your little one with the star:


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I love brindles with head spots XD they just look like someone dropped some bleach on their head XD


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

jujubee18 said:


> I love brindles with head spots XD they just look like someone dropped some bleach on their head XD


I never thought about it that way, but it does! I think the headspot is just right, like a beauty mark or something. Enough to draw the eye, but not so much that the white overwhelms the color, like it can in broken marked.

Now I have a cat that is white on bottom and blue (what we call blue in a mouse! :lol: ) on top; I always thought it looked like someone dipped her in bleach... :roll: :lol:


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

The beuty mark thing makes since XD Beauty marks are supposed to attract the eye to the best feature of your face...I don't see why mice should have the same.

I have a cat that looks like he drinks cream :3


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So the best feature on a "beauty mark" mouse would be the ears? Or just the head in general? :lol:


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I've never seen spots on ears...I used to have a mouse who had coloration in one ear but not the other, but thats not quite the same XD I'd say if a mouse has a beauty mark it is pointing out how beautiful the mouse is in general! haha


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

That works for me! I have a mouse who had a headspot, and a broken belt. If you turn her over, there was actually a cross on her belly. Her name is Mercy, but actually named after a character, not the concept.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Its a sweet name, sounds like something out of an asian graphic novel XD
Head spots generally go along with belly spots...all of the mice I have with head spots have belly spot too!! hehe


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my other mice has a perfect white heart on her belly. No headspot, just that little heart. Her name is Candy. And Mercy is named after Mercedes Thompson, a history major shapeshifter who works as a mechanic. Mercedes the VW mechanic.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I have a doe named Valentina who is double banded and has some nice markings on her head.
She also has a heart on her stomach and another heart on her rear end...looks kind of like a branding, but it has grown in a bit with age, not as noticeable :/


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a horse that did that. When she was born she had a white Australia on her forehead, and her owners called her Crikey. When I bought her I changed her name to Autumn (she was born in 2005, hence my screen name). Her Australia got all wobbly, and is more of a curved diamond now.

I think we hi-jacked the thread... Whoops!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I think we have hi-jacked a few threads  sorry XD


----------

